# Who makes the toughest, brightest tritium light keychains?



## tobrien

so I work at a police department right now and I work night shifts, that being said, I think a bright _and tough_ tritium keychain would be a great item to put on my car keyring.

but my question is, what do I get? I was looking through the CPF Marketplace and there are lots of great products, but which are the toughest and brightest? 

I don't necessarily need a tritium keychain that can double as a flashlight though haha. 

Do y'all have recommendations on who on CPF Marketplace to buy from that currently offers keychains or any particular stores/brands?

Thanks a lot! It's been a while since I posted on CPF due to work and school, but I'm glad to be back 

edit: I hope this is the correct forum. Also, I checked around on DealExtreme and theirs seem to be kinda cheap, at least according to the reviews.


----------



## braveally

I'm curious to know as well. I was researching a good edc light and came across the Tec-S3 glow fob at EDCforum and somehow was led here. I would like one of those key chain fob but want a quality one.


----------



## tobrien

anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## mattp

I just received a titanium Krypto-Lite, which is awesome. I can't see that they'd come much tougher, but in terms of brightness the holes are relatively small compared to some that have whole strips of the trit exposed. Being a glass tube there's always going to be some trade off between how much is exposed, and therefore how bright it looks, and how protected the tube is. I've got an orange trit in there at the moment too, which is only ~%60 as bright as a green one would be.
I'd recommend the Krypto-Lites though, I'm really happy with mine (I went with the Chinese Lantern style).

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...ritium-Housings-(Titanium-Stainless-and-Brass)

Cheers, Matt.


----------



## Ken_B

The question is where to get the tritium, not what's the toughest empty fob. 
Thanks for any suggestions.


Ken


----------



## alex21

I'm really happy with my blue "Nite GlowRing" off ebay. Bought a tiny tritium keychain fob from dealextreme and it eventually cracked and the contents evaporated, but the NITE is still going strong after about 2 years. Wanna buy another one, but they are about $17 shipped from UK, saw a cheap "Nitestick" version for about $10-$11 and comes in about six colors. Some of the ones on the marketplace looks nice but kinda pricey. Any opinions? Thanks. :devil:


----------



## argleargle

alex21 said:


> Bought a tiny tritium keychain fob from dealextreme and it eventually cracked and the contents evaporated,



 Eeek! That CAN'T be good.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct

It's okay.

The stuff disperses quickly, spreads around the room, and becomes so thin so as to be harmless.


----------



## argleargle

Ahh, good. So you're not huffing them like us true addicts! Carry on, then! 

Repeat after me, "cracking tritium vials between your teeth and huffing them will make you sick." There. That's my public service for the day.


----------

